# Naked Ladies: Need Indentification



## Boris (Oct 9, 2016)

Oooops, I meant forks. Posted previously in another forum with no response. Can someone help me identify these forks? First one is taller than the second so I'm guessing its for a 28" wheel?


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2016)

Anybody out there???


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, Dave...



  Dr. Chandra has taught me to pedal...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2016)

Hay, Dave, it's time to bring the bikes in to protect them from wolves messing up the tires...good to see you!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2016)

I sure wish I could help you out there Dave. The Blue Babe looks Schwinny to me but I know there are other makes that look like Schwinn's, but they're not real blonds.


----------



## Barto (Oct 11, 2016)

I know this is a bike forum but I'd rather see the naked ladies...


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

Changing the title to include naked ladies, certainly boosted the views to this thread, but I can't believe that no one out there can help me with the identification of these two forks??????? Seriously??????????


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 12, 2016)

All my loose forks are in the sink.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Anybody out there???



I hate to respond as my ignorance is vast, but I think that light blue fork is a colson.  Then again is looks CWC ish too...hmmm...I was following this hoping to learn.  I have both forks dave, if you want pics PM me and we can keep all the secrets to ourselves! Muwhwhahahhaahahhahahaha


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

Shoulders seem too square and beefy for either a Colson or CW on the light blue fork. We'll just have to wait for the experts to chime in, won't we? Besides, we all know why you were really watching this thread.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Changing the title to include naked ladies, certainly boosted the views to this thread, but I can't believe that no one out there can help me with the identification of these two forks??????? Seriously??????????



Who gives a fork.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Who gives a fork.




No one here, obviously!


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> No one here, obviously!



Quit trying to start trouble !


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

Quit feeding me straight lines!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's a naked Lady, and she's missing her fork.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

Might be easier identifying if you put them on cardboard instead of leaning them against a door.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Might be easier identifying if you put them on cardboard instead of leaning them against a door.




I added close-up shots of fork shoulders with the cardboard background when I revised this thread. Didn't seem to expedite identification though. So much for your theory.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I added close-up shots of fork shoulders with the cardboard background when I revised this thread. Didn't seem to expedite identification though. So much for your theory.



Maybe the shoes are distracting.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

The one looks like the forks on my Meads.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Maybe the shoes are distracting.




You may be right. OK everybody, try to visualize the forks without the shoes.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> The one looks like the forks on my Meads.




If you get a chance, could you post a photo of the front and back of the shoulders and truss rod braces from your Mead?  That would be a 28" wheel bike, correct?


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> If you get a chance, could you post a photo of the front and back of the shoulders and truss rod braces from your Mead?  That would be a 28" wheel bike, correct?



yea.i will get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 14, 2016)

The first 28" fork looks Westfield-ish.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2016)

This is my 28" Mead.Nope not even close.,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2016)

Made ya look though. Thanks!


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 15, 2016)

What gives!!! Where are the naked ladies that need identifying? This is false advertising!


----------

